# Advice needed in upgrading my 3D Cell Maglite



## Dr Phil Panter (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, my name Dr Phil Panter,

Currently I own several torches (flashlights) the one I use the most is a small Cyba-Lite Auro Torch and a Maglite 3D Cell,

What I’m interested in is any suggestions on getting more power out of the Maglite 3D Cell. 

According to the manufactures the 3D cell version averages 76.8 Lumens. I would like to get a bit more out of the torch without two much fiddling with components.

I have looked at upgrading the Standard Krypton bulb to one of the new Xenon bulb, however I can’t find any information on the average lumens on or it effect on battery life.

I've also explored the option of upgrading the Maglite to an LED using a universal in one from Niteize.

However I mainly use the Maglite 3D when I’m out walking the dogs at night and have been informed that the LED although energy efficient aren't very eye friendly.

So the questions,

1) If I simply put a Xenon bulb in to the Maglite 3D what would be the likely lumen's output and effect on battery life in my Maglite 3D

2) Does anyone have any simple no complicated methods of boosting the power output of my Maglite 3D Cell torch?

3) Are the LED upgrades safe to use, as I don’t want to degrade the eyesight of my pets?


----------



## Paul520 (Aug 6, 2008)

For 1):
http://www.maglite.com/lampspecs_dcell.asp
Not much increase.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Maglite 3D is around 37 lumen out the front, not the 70 something that Maglite claims.

Check this thread for Maglite drop-ins/mods.

1. The Xenon is not too much of an upgrade from what I hear. Something simple would be to overdrive the 3D bulb with 4 C batteries..

2. Well the easiest would be an LED drop-in. Current gen LEDs can hit over 200 lumen but since most drop-ins(especially lower priced ones) either don't use a current gen LED or don't have enough heatsink(yes, high power LEDs need heatsinks to prevent them for burning out, the best LEDs are only around 60% efficient at most), the output is usually limited to under 200 lumen. Still a good bit more then stock though.

3. They shouldn't be any problem. They have much less light density(I don't remember the technical term for light emitted per area) then the sun or lasers so they will be fine. Unless you let your pets or you stare into the light for hours or days on end.

:welcome:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 6, 2008)

:welcome:

There are many, many upgrades available for [email protected] I should first point out that [email protected] is lying about their lumen outputs. You'll find the [email protected] company doesn't hold very much respect on these forums for their flashlights in stock configuration. However we use the basic mag body for a great deal of "modding" around here so you'll find a lot of references to [email protected] hosts.

If you want to keep a pretty basic setup, you're going to be forced into the LED upgrade path. Bar none the best currently available simple [email protected] upgrade is from Malkoff Devices. While most of us flashaholics don't even flinch at spending that much on light, the average Joe thinks it's ludicrous.

A cheaper (in money AND quality) alternative is a Terralux dropin. The installation is slightly more simple on these too.

These are completely safe electrically and in terms of shining it at others. A young child (or other such idiots of similar mentalities) could in theory decide to keep their eyes open and stare into the light, which over a certain period of time will of course cause damage. But in general these will still trigger a blink reflex in humans. As for how pets deal with light I'm not entirely sure, but I have seen zero reports of pets being blinded by our creations thus far, and we certainly mod lights that have orders of magnitude more output around here.


----------



## Dr Phil Panter (Aug 6, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Something simple would be to overdrive the 3D bulb with 4 C batteries..



Hi Gunner,

How long would the standard 3D Maglite Torch Krypton bulb last, if you overdrive it by pushing mover voltage through it..?

Also out of interest what is the voltage and amps of the Maglite 3D bulbs..?

How about cramming the 4 C batteries then replacing the bulb with a 4c Xenon..?

According to Maglite website, in theory the torch then would then produce 124.3 lumen's.

However like you I'm not to convinced by the claims of Maglite lumen ratings.

Can anyone advise me HOW to cram the 4 C batteries in to the torch as I have some rechargeable C batteries that I can utilise.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not sure about how long they will run or what the specs for the 3D bulb is. I know that people have done it and it works with more and whiter output(at a shorter bulb life). I've seen info about the bulbs and over driving them around here but I can't find the thread right now.

From the data I see about over driving much more powerful bulbs, the bulb's life seems to be drastically shortened when over driven that much.

Rechargeable batteries run at a lower voltage then alkalines so the a 4 cell bulb running on rechargeable batteries would have less output then the same bulb running on alkaline batteries.

Since rechargeable batteries run at a lower voltage, 4 C rechargeable batteries won't overdrive the 3 cell bulb as much as 4 alkaline batteries. The bulb's life will also be a good bit longer then if it is overdriven by 4 alkaline batteries.

I think you can either just put 4 c batteries(space would be good to keep the batteries lined up or you might have to cut down or flip the spring(the spare bulb would have to be removed though) in the Maglite.


----------



## GPB (Aug 6, 2008)

The Nite Ize replacement bulb is not as bright as your current bulb. If your goal is a brighter light, that's not the way to go. I also have the Mag LED bulb for a 3 cell light. It is much brighter than the incandescent bulb, but it has some heat issues. If you run it for an extended period, it gets too hot and becomes self dimming to keep from damaging itself. If you use your light sporadically for a few minutes here and there, you might be OK with that. For me the only advantage it had over other LED drop ins was that it was available at a regular store ( I am not too keen on mail ordering stuff ) For only slightly more money than the Mag LED, you could get the Terralux and it would be worth it. For considerably more money you could go with the Malkoff. That might also be worth it, but I haven't taken that leap yet. Good Luck !!


----------



## Darkpower (Aug 6, 2008)

Dr Phil Panter said:


> Hi, my name Dr Phil Panter,
> 
> Currently I own several torches (flashlights) the one I use the most is a small Cyba-Lite Auro Torch and a Maglite 3D Cell,
> 
> ...


Maglites are a lot of fun, cheap, readily available and there are lots of upgrade things you can do.

I have about 9 maglites in C and D cells, 2, 3 and 5 cells configurations. No two are alike and its like a lego system where I can mix and match. I have the Malkoff C and D dropins for 2 or 3 cells, Terralux TLE-6ex for 2 or 3 cells, TLE300 and the MagLED dropins. 

The upgrade that I recommend for sheer luminosity and throw is the Terralux TLE300. It's a 3 LED 500-600 Lumen monster and it will run for 4 hours in a 5 cell Maglite. It is designed for 4 cells. It requires 6.0 volts (up to 12 volts) so I bought a 5 cell maglite for under $20. Then I wanted to use the TLE-300 in a one of my 3 cell Maglites and so I bought a battery stick that BatteryJunction sells that is 5 cells of 1/2 Dcells in shrinkwrap. The battery stick is a perfect form factor for 3 D cells but puts out a little more voltage 5x 1.2 volts = 6.0 volts. That sticks comes off the charger at 7.0 volts and will run the TLE 300 at 600 lumens for 1 hour 20 minutes followed for another 1 hr of 200 lumens or more.

The Battery stick will run you about $25 each plus you'll need a charger, and the TLE-300 runs about $75. But for about $150...maglite and charger included, you'll have a 600 lumen device that requires no hodge-podging, soldering or machining. Everything is just a perfect drop-in.


----------



## lctorana (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, here are the specs:

3D WhiteStar Krypton LWSA301: 3.7V 0.7A 76.8 claimed bulb lumens (probable output roughly 40 bulb lumens)
3D MagStar Xenon LMSA301: 3.8V 0.84A 82.5 claimed bulb lumens (probable output at 3.8V roughly 47 bulb lumens)

The only 3-cell PR-based incan bulb that can beat the LMSA301 by a worthwhile margin that I've ever heard of is the Japanese H-26P Krypton bulb from RS Components (597-526). This draws a little more current (1A @ 3.6V), but at 80 lumens, represents the upper limit of conventional 3-cell PR-based bulb development.

_Wouldn't it be lovely if the bulb out of the Lumens Factory EO-4 (190 lumens) could be potted into a PR (or MES/E10 for that matter!) base?_


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 7, 2008)

One thing I know of that you could do is put a 2D bulb in your 3D Maglite, it should overdrive the bulb and be noticeably brighter than the stock bulb.


----------



## djenkins (Aug 7, 2008)

definatly a malkoff drop-in hands down!!! Ive got the 3d single drop in its like 240 lumens and i love it! it will run like 6hrs. he's also making a triple now that is like 700-750 lumens for like 2.5-3hrs runtime i think.


----------



## metlarules (Aug 7, 2008)

I purchased a Magled 4d off of amazon.com and I have to say for the money it's quite the value. It puts out more light than the incandesent version and according to flashlightreviews.com runs for 43hrs20min till 50% light output(http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_mag-led.htm).The next step up would be the terralux tle-6xb for 3 cell mags(http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6exb.html).It has slightly better heatsinking than the mag and puts out more lumens at a decrease in battery runtime.After that it get a little to alot more expensive.The previously mentioned terralux tle-300 puts out 500 plus lumens and from there you go into the custom and modified realm. Since you already have the 3d I would suggest going with the Terralux tle-6exb for starters. That should give you plenty more light. Hope this helps and:welcome:.


----------



## Dr Phil Panter (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

I spoken to a friend of mine at local university and he's making me a 4 AA battery holder that I can slot in to the 3D cell Maglite. 

Then I can either overdrive the bulb that's already in it or pop in a 4.8 V Krypton bulb or the 4C Xenon Maglite bulb.

Personally I can’t see the battery's lasting to long, however I’m going to use 4 AA 1300 mAg rechargeable instead or 4 AA alkaline.

But my friend says I will get for a short period of time better brightness (40 to a possible 50 lumen) and considering I would only be using the torch for an hour at a time it may be the solution.

What do you think..?


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't you mean mAh?

1300 mAh seems a bit low, most batteries that I see have 2000-2500 mAh.

4 AA batteries in parallel or 4 AA batteries in series in the light?

I think you should try a high power LED drop-in. 5mm LEDs don't count as high power and the MagLED ones can be better, especially at the prices I hear they sell for in Europe.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 9, 2008)

You can easily fit 3 AAs into the size of 1D battery. So you're far better off putting 4C's into a 3D than 4 AAs. Also those rechargeable AAs are very low in capacity. The best ones for general use are Eneloops which are ~2000mAh in capacity. For frequent use you can find Sanyo 2700mAh or Duracell 2650mAh NiMh AA cells pretty easily too. Good C NiMh cells are 5000mAh to 6000mAh.


----------



## Dr Phil Panter (Aug 9, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Don't you mean mAh?
> 
> 1300 mAh seems a bit low, most batteries that I see have 2000-2500 mAh.
> 
> ...



The AA batteries will be in series I believe, as it will power a krypton bulb 4.8 v from another torch that runs off 4 AA batteries.

The rechargeable batteries I’ve got are 1300 mAh.

Also LED bulb replacements in the UK are expensive, so are batteries hence why torches running of CR123 aren't popular.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 9, 2008)

They are probably a good bit cheaper to buy online and have it ship to your country.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to CPF Doctor Phil! 

Tell us, what is Oprah really like?

Doc, given your unique qualifications you are in an enviable position. Almost any CPF member would love to be able to hypnotize their significant other - implanting the suggestion that flashlight expenditures are important and necessary for the health and well-being of the relationship. Any tips would be welcome.

Regarding your 3D, with all due respect, you are heading down the "penny wise, pound foolish" path. You can nickel and dime your 3D as much as you want and you will not achieve any visually significant increase in power. A gross rule of thumb - you need to double the lumen output or your light to notice a significant difference. You'll end up sending more and more on small fixes without much to show for it. Go for a drop-in. 

Use your talents on yourself if you must. "Save your pence", "Save your pence", "Save your pence", and get yourself one of the drop-ins mentioned. 

If you are unable to hypnotize yourself, send me your [email protected] I've got some extra parts and I'll build you a Seoul P4 led multilevel mod that will run on 3 or 4 alkalines of any size and will far outperform what you have now ( see this thread by StefanS - he provides beam shots of some of his mods, including a 3D [email protected] P4 Seoul). I'll cover the cost of the parts and labor. Your only cost, cover the postage. IF postage is prohibitive, perhaps we have a UK CPF'er who can help out. But for goodnessakes, don't settle for a krypton bulb driven by 4 aa nimh's.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 9, 2008)

shakeylegs said:


> Welcome to CPF Doctor Phil!
> 
> Tell us, what is Oprah really like?
> 
> ...



Amazing gesture shakeylegs.

Dr Phil Panter, I think you would like an LED mod much better then what you have now.


----------



## nick9 (Aug 10, 2008)

As a newbie here, I have been gleaning as much info as possible. My first purchase was a Fenix E20 that I really, really like. My next purchase is going to be a Malkoff drop-in for my 3D Maglite. From what I have seen it gives the biggest bang for the buck. I had 'foolishly' bought the Maglite 3wattLED upgrade module. I can't tell much difference in it from stock. 

For now, just waiting on a few more dollars to pay for the Malkoff.

Nick


----------



## Dr Phil Panter (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi,

Got the conversion module of my friend and was shocked to discover it considered of a cardboard tube and an old British penny and initially felt like he was playing a prank.

However it works, the tube is designed to accommodate either 4 C cells or 4 AA. 

I tested the converted Maglite by overdriving the 3D-krypton bulb with 4 AA.

It produced a much brighter light but the batteries didn’t last long, about 15 minutes then the light dim.

I don't now if this due to the rechargeable batteries been only 1300 mAh, I will retest.

I then changed the bulb to a 4.8 krypton with some alkaline batteries that I had in a draw, the light was produced was pretty decent.

Can anyone tell me how to post pictures and I will show you the homemade conversation module and post pictures of the torch performance compare against a 0.5 watt LED torch with a output of 20 lumen's.

Nick9 I've heard several people also say the Maglite 3 watt LED upgrade module is rubbish, along with the universal in one from Niteize.

You would have thought Maglite would have gotten their act together on the LED replacements and produced something decent.

Although I heard the Niteize PR LED replacement work's better in a 6V torch.

However I'm not a LED type of person there is something cold and unfriendly about the light they produce compared to the incandescent bulb.

I alway wonder why the manufactures can't produce a LED that has a yellowy-white light rather than the harsh bluely-white white light.


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Dr Phil, that cardboard tube battery holder sounds interesting, perhaps you could post or link to a picture of the holder for the benefit of newbies like me??

And how come i can't post attachments?? (see? definitely a noob)


----------



## Dr Phil Panter (Aug 10, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> Hi Dr Phil, that cardboard tube battery holder sounds interesting, perhaps you could post or link to a picture of the holder for the benefit of newbies like me??
> 
> And how come i can't post attachments?? (see? definitely a noob)



How do you post pictures on here...?


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 10, 2008)

well, the way i had to do it was to take the pictures, post them on a 3rd party website (i use photobucket by the way) and then paste the links to the pictures in my posting. It's a wee bit cumbersome but it's workable.


----------



## TDKKP (Aug 10, 2008)

Dr Phil Panter said:


> > Originally Posted by *hyperloop*
> >
> >
> > _Hi Dr Phil, that cardboard tube battery holder sounds interesting, perhaps you could post or link to a picture of the holder for the benefit of newbies like me??_
> ...


 

On top of this General Flashlight Discussion sub-forum there is a Sticky with a lot of infos including How to post pictures in "The Welcome Mat" link.

- The Welcome Mat.
- How to post pictures.


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 10, 2008)

test post of my E01


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, Dr Phil, i got it.

i posted by typing



[/COLOR]

the post above should have ended at ".jpg" without anything else after it


----------



## yellow (Aug 11, 2008)

there are only 2 reasons left for using a maglite:
1: if You need a club, or 
2: when HEAVILY modded (say: ROP)
else there is no reason to keep such a large and heavy and dim light.

Instead of spending the same (or even more) money on mods+cells that lead only to a slightly brighter light, get Yourself a Fenix L2D-CE.
You will appreciate it immediately (small, no weight, pocketable, runs on AA Ni-Mhs, SMALL, and way brighter than any solution You offered so far. 
Con: runtime on turbo about just 2 hours)
(You wont need turbo for walking the dog) 

Forget that feeling You have till now about "cold and blue" led light. That is just for the cheapest and crappiest lights (which are also built like crap, with material and workmanship like crap).
Fenix and the few other competitiors in this price/value class are a whole other league!


PS: Different bulbs make almost no difference in output (a bit, ok, but no chance against a modern led)
+ that modding around with numerous cells -->  --> makes no sense
You sure will be better off with a 2 AA cell light like the L2D + 4 Eneelops


----------



## DrTekGER (Aug 11, 2008)

Malkoff. Nuff said ^^


----------



## rotototo (Aug 11, 2008)

Dr Phil Panter said:


> I alway wonder why the manufactures can't produce a LED that has a yellowy-white light rather than the harsh bluely-white white light.



They can and are; however they cannot match the brightness of the white LEDs. Most people prefer the insane brightness possible with the LED rather than the huge range of tints.

Proof in point is the McGizmo SunDrop - beautiful yellowish light, but dim compared to your average LED light.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 11, 2008)

You can opt for a high power Cool White LED of a warm bin. It is named cool white but the color(depending on the tint bin) can be blueish or yellowish. Not as much as an incan or a neutral white LED but still better then most 5mm, 0.5w, and similar LEDs.

A high power LED is usually rated up to about 3.5-3.7w(1 amp to the LED at 3.5-3.7v depending on the Vf of the LED) and they are also more efficient then the 0.5w LEDs so you would get more output then you see now. They can hit over 200 lumen under normal drive and the better ones can hit 300 lumen if overdriven.


----------



## Darkpower (Aug 11, 2008)

yellow said:


> there are only 2 reasons left for using a maglite:
> 1: if You need a club, or
> 2: when HEAVILY modded (say: ROP)
> else there is no reason to keep such a large and heavy and dim light.
> ...


I disagree with you wholeheartedly. There is a strong market niche for those big bulky mag-lites... albeit not for everyday carry but for emergency lighting, especially here where I live in a Hurricane prone area. Yes I love those small pocketable lights. I have five Fenixes, three Surefires and a few others but there is a need for brutally large bright lights (such as a 3 D cell Maglite with a Malkoff or Terralux drop-in) that can run for hours on end with an excess of 100 plus lumens.

My 5 D Cell Maglite with the Terralux TLE300 runs for 5 hours in excess of 500 lumens with 5 Tenergy 10,000 mAh cells. When I set the flashlight up on its end and do a ceiling bounce, I can light up my entire living room as if I had a compact fluorescent running. With the OEM MagLED 3 D cell, set up, I can run for 8 to 10 hours in the 100 plus lumen range. These maglites will out perform many lantern type products for sheer luminosity and run-time.


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry to revive a year old thread, but a recently purchased 3D (my first regular maglite, only had minimags until now) Maglite (got it with a LED) comes with a nice krypton that wont  on 4C's. 
I got a 2D halogen (wtf i know) Ace brand bulb and it ed after about 30 seconds.
3D xenon with 4C's ed instantly (instaflash)
2D xenon with 3D's ed instantly (instaflash)
2D krypton with 3D's ed instantly (instaflash)

So i must have gotten a bad batch or the xenons keep crapping out on me. I got them for free though, friend had them in the package spares but abandoned Mag after he learned about Streamlights and Fenixes.


----------



## jax (Sep 27, 2010)

BlueBeam22 said:


> One thing I know of that you could do is put a 2D bulb in your 3D Maglite, it should overdrive the bulb and be noticeably brighter than the stock bulb.


 
you are so right!!! i bought a 3d mag today,and looked at the spare bulb they gave me in the tailcap,it was differant than the regular bulb,
it burned brighter thats for sure,but died out in like less than 30 seconds
i think they gave me a 2d bulb for a spare by accident...


----------



## march.brown (Sep 28, 2010)

Best mod by far is a "showerhead" dropin ... Just pop one in ... Easy.

Amazing amount of light though it does not focus ... 400 lumens minimum.

Works from 3 volts to 9 volts ... Well over 400 lumens at the higher voltages.

See the thread in the Budget section.

I have a 2C one (2 X 18500's) and am waiting for a second showerhead for my 2D (2 X 18650's)
.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Sep 28, 2010)

I wondered how long it would be before someone mentioned the Fusion 36
'showerhead' . Cheap , easy mod . This dropin will turn an old incan C or D Mag into a powerful floodlight .


----------



## Nasty (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm running my Fusion in an old 4DMag but using 5 Duracell Cs to power it. Think I'll be ordering a couple more...

Maybe 2x3AAA>D in a 2DMag or 3x3AAA>D in a 3DMag.


Gotta use these old Mags somehow, eh?


Update....just placed my order for two more. They are now plainly listed as the warm versions.


----------



## march.brown (Sep 28, 2010)

Nasty said:


> I'm running my Fusion in an old 4DMag but using 5 Duracell Cs to power it. Think I'll be ordering a couple more...
> 
> Maybe 2x3AAA>D in a 2DMag or 3x3AAA>D in a 3DMag.


 
3 X 3AA (9 AA's) is more than the recommended 9 volt max. 
I will be using my 2D with two 18650 batteries or 2 X 3AA's ... Should be brilliant !
The 2C with the two 18500's is magic , though my Wife has grabbed it now.



> Gotta use these old Mags somehow, eh?
> 
> 
> Update....just placed my order for two more. They are now plainly listed as the warm versions.


----------



## Nasty (Sep 29, 2010)

You're right of course...

I want to have these nice floods for general house use and storm/emergency lighting so plan to stay with common alkaline batteries. During our last storm season, the AA/AAA were the first to disappear from store shelves while Cs and Ds were plentiful. 

Using tubes, dummy cells and cheap adapters, these can run in 2/3/4 D Mags with a number of combinations of batteries. 

2D - 2x3AA adapters, 3xCR123 or just 2D
3D - 2x3AA adapter and a dummy cell, 3xCR123 and a dummy cell or just 3D
4D - previous or 5C or just 5D

Versatility in a non-rechargable temporary world is what I am after.

Any other suggestions?

lol...No home built button cell packs need apply! :thinking:


----------



## march.brown (Sep 30, 2010)

Nasty said:


> You're right of course...
> 
> I want to have these nice floods for general house use and storm/emergency lighting so plan to stay with common alkaline batteries. During our last storm season, the AA/AAA were the first to disappear from store shelves while Cs and Ds were plentiful.
> 
> ...


 I altered two "single AA to D adaptors" to take two 18650's to fit a 2D mag ... The spring is modified with a piece of paperclip and is turned upside down to use with the two 18650's ... It's not a pretty mod but it works well.

I can use two "3AA to D adaptors" with the spring in the normal way round.

The mods are great 'cos they are inside the torch and you can't see them.


















Good luck with your mods.
.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 30, 2010)

My vote would be for the Fusion36, which outputs 400 lumens in even a 2D maglite. For less than $30

In CPFmarketplace seen some nice maglite dropins.


----------



## etc (Oct 1, 2010)

yellow said:


> there are only 2 reasons left for using a maglite:
> 1: if You need a club, or
> 2: when HEAVILY modded (say: ROP)
> else there is no reason to keep such a large and heavy and dim light.



I agree, haven't used Mags for years. 
the size efficiency is too low, I would expect well over 1,000 lumens for the size. 

These days a minimag sized lite can produce as much lite. 

I recently ran my 3D mag with Malkoff. It's brighter in any specific spot than other lites I have but it has a pencil like beam. the Malkoff P60 drop-ins are much more useful outside than 3D Mag. Per sq inch less bright but cover a bigger area. 

There is an update for Mags and it's called a Surefire or (Or Surefire clone).


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 1, 2010)

Dr Phil Panter said:


> However I'm not a LED type of person there is something cold and unfriendly about the light they produce compared to the incandescent bulb.
> 
> I alway wonder why the manufactures can't produce a LED that has a yellowy-white light rather than the harsh bluely-white white light.


With a lot of prodding from CPF members they actually make neutral and warm white LED torches and household light bulbs.

4Sevens Mini Tint Comparison - Warm, Neutral, Cool White - BEAMSHOTS & RUNTIMES!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277090

4Sevens Preon 2 Warm White Comparison Review
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277611

Neutral White 4Sevens Preon 2 (4C0 or 4D0) Comparison Review
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/284789

4Sevens Quark AA-Warm Comparison Review
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275751

A lot of companies such as 4sevens, Fenix, Nitecore, Zebralight, Dereelight, MG, Romisen do make neutral and warm tinted LED torches.
Some of the Malkoff drop ins for the Mag are also available with a warmer neutral tint.


----------



## march.brown (Oct 3, 2010)

LEDninja said:


> With a lot of prodding from CPF members they actually make neutral and warm white LED torches and household light bulbs.
> 
> 4Sevens Mini Tint Comparison - Warm, Neutral, Cool White - BEAMSHOTS & RUNTIMES!
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277090
> ...


For $25 (£15-81 approx) including postage , the Fusion 36 LED dropin is unbeatable for use in the Maglite C & D torches.

Since September 2010 it has been fitted with the warmer tint Nichia K1 series LEDs and gives a great floody beam of at least 400 lumens ... This is the minimum output and if you use a higher voltage (up to nine volts) it can apparently approach 600 lumens ... All I can say is that it seriously beats all my Solarforces by about double the output and it is nice to have a floody beam for a change.

I can't see why anyone would want to use anything else in their old Maglite C or D.

The only reason *not* to buy one is if you absolutely must have a spotlight ... For normal everyday use , this is the one to go for and initially it just looks like a standard Maglite ... But switch it on and ..... *WOW*.

I now have two of these , though in actual fact my Wife snatched the first (2C) one and I was forced to get a (2D) one which is now fitted with two 18650 batteries (8.4V max and 2000mAh) ... It even works well on the two alkaline D cells and even better , it works brilliantly well on six Eneloop AA cells (7.2V and 2000mAh).

I haven't provided a link as it is an Ebay item.
.


----------

